# oh my goodness



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

so cute






























Rhapsody Puppies


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

They look so sweet.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Very cute - very expensive, too. Especially for pet quality puppies.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Very cute - very expensive, too. Especially for pet quality puppies.[/B]


Did you see the 3rd pic? The little boy, sired by Thriller... $1,500. That's a great price, IMHO. He is darling as are all three. They're not being sold as show quality but I bet they are very, very close to it.

A great opportunity for someone ......


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I am in love with the little girl in the middle. I have been drooling over her






















all day.
My hunch is the little girl is show quality but just a bit to small for breeding. Looks like Tonia kept her five months watching the potential. I swear if I didn't already have two...... that little munchkin would have found a home here if Tonia would have allowed me.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, they are stunning! 

I don't think the price is outrageous, either. After all, they are sired by Thriller himself. "Pet quality" from those lines is probably about as close to perfection as most of us will ever see!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> "Pet quality" from those lines is probably about as close to perfection as most of us will ever see![/B]


I agree, i think her standards are VERY high when it comes to determine if a puppy is show or pet quality. Those babies are drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd pay the price...I find it justified....just no room at the inn right now.









I loved Thriller soooooooooo much. Sometimes I just go look at his pictures I have saved on my computer when I need a "lift" to give myself a smile. 
Nice to see that even though he is gone....his babies live on. I would be truly thrilled to have a baby of Thriller's!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I don't know why I look at those pics. It is so tempting..... They are gorgeous pups. I agree her pet quality is probably show quality for some others.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I bet some of Tonia's pet quality Maltese are better than some of the show quality Maltese from other breeders. I love that girl in the middle too!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

You can really see the resemblance in the brother and sister/littermates! Wow, they really are cute. I am not familiar with the other maltese breeder that has puppy #3 for sale. I've added her to my data base though.....


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> I bet some of Tonia's pet quality Maltese are better than some of the show quality Maltese from other breeders. I love that girl in the middle too![/B]


OMG She is the most beautiful little girl


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sorry, I think the price is too high, but that's my opinion. The little girl is cute. I'm sure the Thriller boy is priced lower because he's older and larger.


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

> Sorry, I think the price is too high, but that's my opinion. The little girl is cute. I'm sure the Thriller boy is priced lower because he's older and larger.[/B]



i agree. im in love with the 3rd boy from euphoria







jinx would surely enjoy having a playmate...


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Very cute babies!


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> so cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous puppies.







I just adore Tonia's babies.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> I'd pay the price...I find it justified....just no room at the inn right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally agree Carole! I would def. pay that for that little girl, she is breathtaking. I have my hands full with my two right now! If only... hahaha


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMIGOD the second puppy, the little girl is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO precious!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=286468
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could squeeze the money somehow for such a beauty as that little girl, but hard to squeeze more time into my life right now is the booger....and I don't want to short change the little sweeties I have.

Sure is fun to day dream though. *sigh*


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

The little 4-4 1/2lb hearthrob is gone.................








Geesh she was a doll......hope she went to a happy home. 
I fell in







with her and had to quit going to the site because I was wanting her so badly...but tonight took a run by to see if she sold....she did....I knew she wouldn't last long no matter her price...she was so darling. 
That little boys are real cute







, too...but I am partial to the females.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> The little 4-4 1/2lb hearthrob is gone.................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe I checked back the other day carole and she was gone! I was happy because i was o so tempted as well







glad she found a great home!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

The 1st Boy is So Adoreable He has such a cute face!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Oh, they are so very darling!! Then I went to the bottom and saw where they have listed the Maltese rescues and there was Metropolitan Maltese where I got my Ralphie from!! I was thrilled to see it so I went to their site and there was a pic of my Ralphie as a success story!! Oh, made my day!*































*Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

That is great, ((((Marie))))









~carole~


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I can be such a dork. i clicked on the link and was looking at the first puppy pictured and I kept thinking how much he looks like Bella, I just couldn't get over it. Then it hits me, they're related!! I can be a little dense when I get sleepy apparently.

(I came back to add that I saw she has Veranda Maltese listed as one of her friends who has puppies available, that is who i got Bella from and I highly reccommend her if anyones looking right now...I was just looking for fun)


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Good recommendation......Bella is a little beauty!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> Good recommendation......Bella is a little beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Thanks


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

On her site, Barbara Davis, (Veranda Maltese) shows her kennel set up. I have always like the way she set that up.


----------

